# sump pump with french drain



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Customer was experiencing water seepage from under slab near the basement door entrance. After entertaining various bids from the big waterproofing companies who all wanted nothing short of a full perimeter drains, I offered him my solution. 

Simple sump pump system with limited drain pipe to cover affected area. Less money, hassle, disruption, dust and in and out in one day. Last night we had heavy rains which would previously cause him trouble. Called today and said he was bone dry and quite happy with the work. I told him to monitor future heavy rains and if there's a problem we can always extend the drains although I don't think we'll have to one this.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like you did a nice job, and saved the client some money.

Well done.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Where does the power come from?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Think I see it now behind the pipe. Nice neat job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

Very cool and ingenious idea. Did you also install the sump pit and plumbing? That looks like a very full days work. Nice clean work!!:thumbsup:

I suppose the drain tile was just under the new slab or did it get dropped a bit lower? Is that a PVC sump pit?

Any thought to a fabric sleeve over the tile? I wonder if an auxilliary radon passive vent would be worth adding.

Any keying or doweling of the existing slab or footing to tie in new pour?

I'm so obsessive I would want to measure the amount of water that came out during the first rain. :laughing:

Great job but worth more than 1 days pay, IMHO.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Willy is said:


> Very cool and ingenious idea. Did you also install the sump pit and plumbing? That looks like a very full days work. Nice clean work!!:thumbsup:
> 
> I suppose the drain tile was just under the new slab or did it get dropped a bit lower? Is that a PVC sump pit?
> 
> ...


Tried to run the pipe as high as possible under the slab - this case I hit a drain pipe from the floor drain located outside the door and went under it. still though, not under the footing. 

Pipe was dry fit , removed, landscaped fabric tea bag of 3/4 crushed stone for trench and pump crock - yes it is PVC- Jackel brand.

Passive vent is a good idea but normally don't install them. Maybe I'll start offering it:thumbsup:

Key-way is #3 bar drilled and pounded in 16" oc - 8" pieces work well. 

I do all the plumbing and sub out the power to my sparky - pump used- Little Giant 6cia complete with poly crock, check valve, union fitting for maintenance and 1/8" relief hole to prevent vapor lock. I have installed hundreds of these pumps for the local housing authority here and can knock'em out pretty quick. And yes power cord hugs the pipe and strapped out of the way.


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

superseal said:


> Passive vent is a good idea but normally don't install them. Maybe I'll start offering it:thumbsup:


I was wondering if the drain exited into air in the pit, then radon could exit. If the drain had a trap built into it, then radon could not easily exit.

Likewise, if there was a "passive" radon system if it were *installed on the tile side of the trap*, then I would think that it might vent OK and would not reverse air flow into the house.....let's say, during the winter.

I think that there is a lot of potential in making basements drier and warmer places. Great to see such an innovative and relatively simple solution. I think every basement should have a sump pump anyway, either for leaky walls or the possibility of a burst pipe. Particularly true if in a finished basement.

Thanks!! Love seeing the pics!! 
Willy


----------



## gevensen (Mar 26, 2011)

i did one a few years back on an addition
i put the pipes before the floor was poured thru the foundation to 8' below the surface OUTSIDE and drainage around the outside wall tied into the same place
works awesome for 10 years ( it was my own house )
we used to get that type of flooding before, previous to that I had jackhammered a hole outside the door and ran the pump up and out under the porch. that worked too. but on the new addition its been finished 10 years now and the old pump that was in the house when i bought it never fills anymore


----------

